
Flipkart raises $1B from Tencent and Microsoft - akarambir
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-20/flipkart-said-to-raise-1-billion-with-plans-for-1-billion-more
======
akarambir
One thing I have seen Indian startups do is try to get every pennny from
customers at the cost of quality of services.

This happened to Flipkart as well. They were the poster child of Indian
startup scene followed by Snapdeal and others. Some years back their services
started deteriorating and at the same time Amazon entered Indian e-commerce
scene. Now amazon have taken most of their market share by being best at
customer service and support. Flipkart keeps fooling customers.

